# Basic Box Making DVD by Doug Stowe



## sandhill

You at welcome my friend and thank you for the post, its something I am starting to build now as well. Its never to early to put up some gifts for Christmas because I tend to wait until the last minute and end up at the mall in a frantic rush to fine the right gift. Not this year.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have that book and really like it.

Serving this amazing country for 22.8 yrs was MY pleasure.


----------



## NiteWalker

I have both the book and dvd as well and I found the dvd much more informative. The techniques learned are the same you read about in the book, but it's so much better to see them in action. Doug Stowe is a true craftsman who is also a wonderful teacher.

His making small cabinets book and dvd are equally impressive. You should check those out too.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for the small cabinets tip : ) That's something I am also interested in .


----------



## KenFitz

Hi Dusty,

Bought the DVD and book as a set a couple of years ago and I couldn't agree more. Doug Stowe deserves the 5 stars you gave. I'm a pretty visual person myself so prefer the video's but in this case the book is also worth the buy.
I' about to buy his small cabinet book and I'm sure it is equally as good.

Retired Navy DAV here so I echo the thank you to our fellow vets with a special thanks to those still serving in all capacities. When you sign up you agree to let them use you anywhere the need is. It seems to me that our brothers and sisters in the last 10 years have met that contract and then some. God bless them everyone.

Ken


----------



## Bampei

I too have had this DVD for about 4 years. I watch it about once a year to refresh. It's really informative. 
Have to look around for the book to buy. Didn't know it existed. Man…those are some "vintage" tools he uses!!
Agree with 5-stars.

As a former Army Officer, and husband of a currently serving Lt. Col in the Air Force, it is our pleasure and honor to have served and to continue to serve our nation. Times are getting worse, and those who stand on the front lines deserve our support and prayers. More so, it is important to treat this day as one of remembrance for those who have fallen, and not the commercial SALE day that many businesses now treat it.


----------



## ellen35

Len,
I've had this book and dvd for several years as well. It is the best boxmaking book I have read (now if we could get Martyn aka BritBoxMaker to write one, I may change my mind!). I've also taken a 2 day boxmaking class with Doug and he is just as nice in person as he is on the dvd. This is definitely a 5 star book and dvd.

Cheers for all those who serve/d their country.

Ellen


----------



## BritBoxmaker

Don't tempt me, Ellen. I have thought about it but its a daunting task. Making my boxes is fun and challenging. Describing how its done is more of a chore though.

Doug is a fine instructor. I have his Complete Illustrated Guide to Box Making. In comparison anything I could come up with wouldn't be better, just different.


----------



## helluvawreck

The fine woodworking site has a whole series tutorials of Stowe's box making techniques. I've watched them twice. It probably takes a couple of hours to go through all the videos. I'm wondering if they are the same as his DVD set. If not, I'd like to get his DVD as well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## KenFitz

Charles,

They were taken from his DVD, not sure the entire DVD is there however. I had the DVD for quite some time before I saw the videos. My concern would be that they take down the videos and replace them with another tutorial. I know there are lots of videos out there wish I could have them all laughing out loud


----------



## KenFitz

One other thing I forgot to mention is that quite a few of the Taunton Books are digitized. I have Doug's box book on my Ipad and take it into the shop. I'm a bit of a fanatic about not messing up real paper books and wouldn't think of bringing one into the shop. With the digital version I can print several pages and make notes on them and not worry if they get destroyed. My mags are all digitized also so same thing with them. Print a few pages…

You can get most of the Taunton digitized books on Amazon and download directly to your Ipad and I presume tablet of choice. No I don't work for Amazon or have any connection to them whatsoever. Hope this helps.

Ken


----------



## Dusty56

*Hi Sandhill *, Great idea , I'm always looking for something different to make for Christmas gifts.
THANK YOU FOR SERVING : )

*Hi Todd23* , Glad you enjoyed the book. The dvd is awesome if you get a chance to see it.
THANK YOU FOR SERVING : )

*Hi Nitewalker *, You're correct , Doug is a great teacher on the video. I'd love to be in one of his classes !

*Hi Charles .* Yes , this DVD is two hours long , so if you watched the entire video "collection" in two hours , you were drastically short changed.

*Hi Ken,* I also prefer the monkey see , monkey do , method of learning. Books are great , but I prefer the visual programs. Sometimes the written words lead to a lot of self-interpretation and margins for error. I'm going to see if he has a video out for the Small Cabinets as I am very interested in that field as well.
THANK YOU FOR SERVING : )

*Hi Bampei*, I agree with you 100% . 
Seems like all of our holidays have just become reasons to go shopping : (
THANK YOU FOR SERVING : )

*Hi Ellen,* I'm envious of your class time with Doug. I've got to get out more !! I can't believe how laid back he is , yet gets his points across without dragging things out. He's so at ease in his video , seems like he could make boxes in his sleep : )

Hi Martyn , I'm sure you would do just fine . Surely you've come up with some tips and tricks along your journey that others would love to learn about : )


----------



## gfadvm

I have been reading a little bit of his book every time I go to Woodcraft! The DVD sounds like a father's day gift to me! Thanks for the review. I trust your judgement so I'll start hinting to the girls.


----------



## Dusty56

*Hi Andy* , I think you'll enjoy it , especially if someone else spends their $20 on it for you : ) LOL


----------



## rustynails

Plus #1 to all of the about .I have the book and DVD as well… Great book to learn with.


----------



## Grumpymike

Good review to a deserving book Dusty, I need to replace my copy (lost in the move).
+1 on all the comments.


----------



## Dusty56

Mine is the on the DVD , which is excellent. I'm hearing the the book is great as well : ) Thanks , GM !


----------

